

Gene hacking for muscle growth - francissson
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/02/gene-doping-detection/

======
s3graham
There's going to have to be a "natural" Olympics pretty soon as bodybuilding
does (i.e. take whatever you want for the real Olympics). Either that, or just
admit it's over and say we had a nice run.

Bob Goldman showed that it's basically going to keep happening anyway.

Soon enough, you'll be able to get Pringles with AICAR and Repoxygen "flavour"
(or whatever turns out to be awesome+safe), and then it'll just be ridiculous
that the athletes are the only ones not taking them.

------
francissson
I hate that all the baseball player I grew up a watching have turned out to be
dopers. Nearly every baseball player I loved as a kid has an asterisk next to
their records. Also, I was pretty bummed about Floyd Landis losing his TdF
title.

But on the flip side I think its pretty cool. I don't really understand why,
maybe just because they are able to push what is possible.

What do HNr's think of athletes doping?

~~~
blintson
I think doping is awesome, and it should be legal. Treatments that are proven
safe for athletes could then be used by everybody else. I would love to never
need to exercise, or sleep again.

~~~
francissson
Athletes as lab rats - awesome! And they're to dumb to care.

